# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Çay ve kahve mucizesi!

## ceyda

Çay ve kahve ile ilgili olarak 5 bin 500'den fazla kişi üzerinde yapılan araştırmadan çıkan sonuçlara göre...

Çay ve kahve tiryakilerinin, çok güçlü bir bakteri olan MRSA'yı taşıma olasılıklarının daha az olduğu bildirildi.

ABD'de 5 bin 500'den fazla kişi üzerinde yapılan bir araştırma, düzenli olarak sıcak çay ve kahve içenlerin burun deliklerinde, içmeyenlere oranla MRSA bakterisinin bulunma olasılığının yaklaşık yüzde 50 oranında daha az olduğunu gösterdi.

Hükümetin desteklediği ve sonuçları "Annals of Family Medicine" dergisinde yayımlanan araştırmayı yürüten ekibin lideri, South Carolina Üniversitesi'nden Eric Matheson, "sıcak çay ve kahvenin, anti-mikrobik özelliklere sahip olduğunun gözlendiğini" kaydetti.

Araştırmaya katılanların yüzde 1.4'ünün burun deliklerinde söz konusu bakteriyi taşıdıkları, düzenli olarak kahve ve çay içenlerin ise içmeyenlere oranla MRSA taşıyıcısı olma ihtimallerinin neredeyse yüzde 50 oranında azaldığı belirtildi.

Stafilo-kok mikrobunun, metisilin antibiyotiğine dirençli, çok güçlü bir türü olan MRSA, penisiline karşı da direnç gösterdiğinden tedavisinin zor olduğu biliniyor.

UZUN ÖMÜRLÜ İKARYALILAR
Yunan kalp doktorlarının yaptığı araştırma da 90 yaş ve üzerindekilerin Avrupa geneline göre 10 kat fazla olduğu Yunanistan'ın İkarya adasında uzun ömrün sırrının şekerleme yapmaya, balık, zeytinyağlı besinler, sebze ve kahve tüketmeye bağlı olabileceğini gösterdi.

Araştırmaya imza atan bilimadamlarından Christina Krisohu, Avrupa'da halkın yüzde 0,1'inin, İkarya'da ise, 2009 rakamlarına göre, halkın yüzde 1,1'inin 90 yaşın üzerinde olduğunu belirtti.

Yüksek tansiyon, kolesterol ve şeker hastalığının daha geç ortaya çıktığı adada, sakinlerin beslenme alışkanlıklarını ve yaşam tarzlarını inceleyen bilimadamları, İkaryalıların hergün şekerleme yaptıklarını ve zeytinyağlı besinler, sebze, balık ve Yunan kahvesi tükettiklerini gördü.

Bu kişilerin uzun ömür sırrının kalıtsal olabileceğini de gözardı etmeyen bilimadamları, 90 yaşın üzerindekilerin ebeveynlerinin de uzun yaşamış olduğunu vurguladı.

Bilimadamları ayrıca, adadaki havanın açık ve yumuşak olması sayesinde bu kişilerde depresyona çok az rastlandığını belirledi.

----------

